# The Song Reveals The Truth



## Neutral Singh (Dec 3, 2004)

The Song reveals the Truth 
In 1935, Kiyomaro Takeuchi discovered 1900 year old document stored in Ibaraki Prefecture, Japan, containing evidence, that Jesus (Joshua) born in Bethlehem to virgin Mary is buried in Herai Village in Aomori district of Japan. The document contained also Jesus will, requesting that his brother's tomb to be located next to his. The document was SO authentic and news so explosive at the time, that the Japanese government banned the document from public view and kept it locked in a museum in Tokyo. During World War II Tokyo was severely bombed and the museum with all documents was allegedly destroyed. Luckily, Takeuchi family made copies of the document before surrendering it to officials. Copies preserved by the Takeuchi family survived to this day. 

Document depicted here is such a copy, photographed by Dr T.J.Chalko in a small museum in Shingo Village, formerly known as Herai, next to Jesus tomb. It was written originally in ancient Japanese and most people in modern Japan cannot read it. The ancient Takeuchi document has been translated to modern Japanese language. It is interesting to note that historians still argue about the authenticity of this document. 

Note that any “material evidence” such as bones, teeth etc which could possibly be excavated from the grave – will clarify absolutely nothing about the identity and the spiritual magnitude of the person buried in Herai. Clearly more precise evidence is needed. The remainder of this article presents some of the most fascinating part of it. 

The map shows the Aomori prefecture, located at the northern part of Honshu, next to Hokkaido Island and the exact location of the Shingo Village (New-village) formerly known as Herai. Herai is NOT a Japanese name. In modern Japanese language “Herai” sounds almost identical to “Hebrai” which simply means “Hebrew”. In Hebrew “Herai” resembles a word meaning "a mountain". Indeed, Jesus and his brother Ouriki tombs are placed at the flattened top of quite a steep mountain. It is quite possible, that renaming the village was a part of the Japanese government cover-up. Both tombs are simple domes shaped from the soil. Crosses look quite new and out of place. 


Until recently, the public was not informed about details of the content of both graves, which are very unusual. In his book "Thiaoouba Prophecy" (first published as "Abduction to 9th Planet"), among many other things, Michel Desmarquet describes the exact content of the Jesus' brother tomb, on the basis of the information he received from people from Thiaoouba (pronounced tYehova). The Japanese translator of "Thiaoouba Prophecy" was astonished that Michel Desmarquet knew about the unusual content of the grave. As a result, "Thiaoouba Prophecy" was translated into Japanese, published by Tokuma Shoten. 

The next photo shows Dr Tom J. Chalko , visiting Herai on 7 September 1997 (97/9/7) holding "Thiaoouba Prophecy" in his hand, the book which inspired him to go to Herai. Enlarged cover of this book is included for your convenience, so you can have a good look at it. Click on it, if you need more details 



Information given to tourists and visitors in Herai and propagated by the media seems severely distorted. It is implied that Jesus acquired all his knowledge from scholars in Japan, went to Judea to teach and then escaped crucifixion. Someone else died on the cross. There was no resurrection. This “legend” cannot be true, because "Japanese Jesus" DID NOT preach and did not perform ANY miracles when he came to Japan after allegedly escaping crucifixion. How could Christ forget everything He knew? 

According to "Thiaoouba Prophecy", Jesus (Joshua) born to virgin Mary in Bethlehem, after an "angel" from Thiaoouba (tYehova) implanted the embryo, escaped the slaughter of 2606 babies and arrived in Egypt. After surprising all scholars at the age of 12, he left his parents at 14 to travel with his 12 years old brother Ouriki to Burma, India and China. Eventually he arrived in Japan at the age of 50. He got married there, and had 3 daughters. Finally he died in Herai where he had lived for 45 years, gaining respect and love of everyone. Christ who appeared at Judea and died on the cross was another, very special man. No man born on Earth could do what he did. Christ never said that He was born on Earth... He insisted that He was a Son of Yehova (which is commonly translated as God or Father)… For full details of his story you need to read "Thiaoouba Prophecy". 

Indeed, when we disregard myths, religions, fanatical doctrines, biased interpretations, emotions etc, and concentrate on facts, we have to accept the fact that Christ died on the cross and came back to life after nearly 3 days. No one disputes that – there were many witnesses at the time. But to die and come back after 3 days is only possible if the consciousness continues to exist unharmed when the physical body is fully dead. Hence, by dying and consciously coming back to life Christ has demonstrated the immortality of consciousness. He tried to inspire people to review their materialistic attitude. His message hasn't lost any of its relevance today. 

The strength of skepticism on Earth is extraordinary. Priests, officials and media continuously manipulate information, so people are scared and confused and therefore easier to control and exploit. Today teachings of Christ are perverted beyond recognition. Fear of God is preached and people continue to torture and kill one another in the name of God and Christ. South Africa is one example, Ireland is another. The Universal Law of “Loving one another” seems much too advanced for the great majority of people on Earth. 



Very important and extraordinarily comprehensive evidence of what really happened 2000 years ago comes from the Herai folklore. Folklore cannot be easily erased by officials, by renaming villages, hiding, destroying and mistranslating documents or other material remains. People in Herai, for almost 2000 years perform a dance and sing a very strange song: "Nanya Do Yara Nanya Do Nasareno Nanya Do Yara", repeated many times. 

This custom is very specific to Herai village. This song, as recorded in Japanese writing (see left), has absolutely no meaning in the Japanese language. However, some people say that phonetically it resembles distorted Japanese phrases: "What is it? what's happening ?, what are you going to do ?". 

In September 1997 Dr Tom J. Chalko visited Herai village and brought the text of this song to Melbourne, Australia, where it was recognized by expert as very intelligently composed Hebrew-Egyptian riddle. Decoding of different aspects of the riddle took 3 months and the work still continues in 2004. The simplified meaning of the First Word of The Song Na-nee-ya in English is as follows: "it is ME, Joshua, the child given by Yehova"... 

The complete translation/decoding of the song riddle will take a book to explain. The song reveals, among many other things, the precise identity, ethnic origin, exact circumstances of Birth, education and the Magnitude of the Intellect of its Author, buried in Herai. Detailed analysis of ancient Hebrew words indicates that the song is a precise code referring to ancient Hebrew texts (Torah), well known in the 1-st century AD. The song seems to pose a question in Japanese, and the detailed answer is encoded as a riddle in Hebrew. The depth, precision and intelligence of the code in The Song is clearly a work of a genius. It took people on Earth almost 2000 years to decipher his song! The Song contains phenomenal amount of information, by cleverly referring an intelligent reader to exact references in ancient texts. 

It is interesting to note, that the name of God used in this song (Ya) is a shortened name Yehova, which is the way the Hebrew people at the time of Moses pronounced the name "Thiaoouba". 

The very first character of The Song, "+", is an ancient Egyptian hieroglyph meaning "a savior". In Hebrew "savior" translates to Joshua. Hence, the first character of the song is a signature of Joshua. “+” character here has nothing to do with crucifixion - it is simply a signature of Joshua who as a baby escaped to Egypt and was educated there. This cross - a signature of Joshua - appears in the top illustration in this article. Chances of “+” representing "na" in Japanese by pure coincidence are very slim. Hence, The Song seems also to support a hypothesis that Joshua of Bethlehem and later of Herai (Shingo) has actually designed the modern phonetic Japanese alphabet called katakana and called + specifically "na" so that his signature coincides with the word "Nanya" in The Song. That way he could say "it is ME, Joshua, the child given by Yehova" just by writing a single word "Nanya", comprising just 3 katakana characters. Note that the Hebrew alphabet is also phonetic, where characters mean syllables, unlike the chinese kanji. It is quite possible, that yet another “level” of the riddle is encoded in Song's katakana characters, resembling a mix of Egyptian hieroglyphs and a handwritten Hebrew characters. 

When I listened to The Song for the first time in June 1998 in Herai, it became clear to me that it was designed specifically to be preserved. It is very simple, catching, memorable and it sounds more like a mantra than a song. “Do Yara” (the part that reveals the exact circumstances of conception) is clearly accented. The Song doesn't resemble any Japanese song at all. It is performed by 4 elderly ladies from the village. Why not young ladies? Because "old people are closer to meeting with God" - explained Mr. J. Hokosawa, head of Shingo Local Government. Singing the song is clearly a privilege, honor and a responsibility in Herai. It is considered a very important "holy" song, which in itself is quite extraordinary, because people who sing it do not understand the meaning of its words at all. 
Imagine how much people of Herai loved Joshua when He was alive - they sing His song every year for almost 2000 years without even understanding it. Joshua was clearly an extraordinary man. It is likely that He taught people to read, write and sing - using an easy alphabet, so they remembered all sounds. He had quite an extraordinary story to tell about his own identity and He encoded it in The Song for future generations to decipher. His ingenious method survived millennia of wars, religions, politics, education, science, propaganda, cover-ups - without the slightest distortion. Today "katakana" alphabet is used on every computer keyboard in Japan... 

Jesus, son of Mary of Bethlehem, counted on the intelligence of the future generations. Has he overestimated potential of humanity on Earth? How many people can comprehend his message? 

Journalists worldwide (BBC, ABC Australia - to mention a few) KNOW about the song. I met some of them in Herai personally. However, their programs clearly ridicule efforts of simple people from Mountains of Herai to preserve tradition. People from Herai WILL keep singing The Song, and no one on Earth, even the Pope himself, can stop them. 

The Song is one of the most important and profound folk songs on the planet today. You can listen to it NOW if your browser supports multimedia. To appreciate the song, set you media player to repeat, since the fragment available for download is repeated 50-100 times every time the song is performed.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the utmost respect for persons able to study all religions, scriptures and faiths whilst retaining integrity and a firm and faithful adherence to ones own faith and doctrine.

Mann me vassa ke pyar ki jot, man gur mil ke kaj savare..** The fanning of loves eternal flame within the hearts, minds and souls of man remians alive and supremely powerful Gods power and Word. 

Muh se bholon boliye, jit sun dhare pyar**.


----------

